# What is a true copy



## woodlands (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi ,
I have 3 questions and request your help with them.

For getting a Wasel line there is a requirement for a true copy. What exactly is a true copy, just a simple xerox, or verified by notary etc. I mean these guys offer a prepaid Wasel card to visitors but they need a true copy which would sort of defeat the purpose if it was to be certified. Has someone bouht one recently. Any pointers are welcome.


Iphone 3GS: From du or Etisalat. Both offer it at same prices except that data is 2x with Du. Now also the perplexing part is that the contract is for 1 yr. what happens after that? You continue to pay the rental line charge u agreed on before (in that case i would pay a large amount upfront and keep rental charges to minimum) or ????

Are there any french expat clubs (for french cultural events and stuff..not to seek isolation but from time to time its relaxing)


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

for your first question , get a simple copy of your Passport or driving licenses and that will do it ,you dont need to certify the same...

for the second one i have no idea since am blackberry user but surely some1 will let you know , 

i heard about some events that was organized , ill PM if any new took place ...


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

I can only answer this one

What is a true copy of a document? 

Answer: 
A true copy is an exact copy of a document with no alterations or changes.


----------

